# Your favorite online Halloween/creepy sellers? (eBay, Etsy, websites ...)



## LoveAndEyeballs

Do you love buying from one person/shop/site in particular online? Do you have a long Etsy favorites list, or a long watch list on eBay? Have a seller whose items you've been coveting? Share your favorite sellers of Halloween and other creepy things here!

I love:

https://www.etsy.com/shop/StudioLongoria?ref=pr_faveshops

https://www.etsy.com/shop/tinplatestudios?ref=pr_faveshops

https://www.etsy.com/shop/louiseblack?ref=pr_faveshops

https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheCuriositeer?ref=pr_faveshops

https://www.etsy.com/shop/parkersandquinn?ref=pr_faveshops

https://www.etsy.com/shop/theshadowfarm?ref=pr_faveshops

https://www.facebook.com/frankensister

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LivingDeadGirlNicole?ref=pr_faveshops

There are more, but quite a few shops are on vacation, since it's that time of year! Of course, you can visit our shop in the link in my signature if you like.


----------



## kakugori

I have a bunch of shops I follow on Etsy, so lemme dig through for the Halloween-related ones:

Mythic Masks - I've bought from them (in person!) and the work is just great quality. I really want a few of her newer Egyptian themed masks.

Medieval Fashion - bought from this shop too. Clawed gloves!

Vadimusl - gas masks

Jaded Minx - gas masks, masks, and goggles

Behind the Rows Studio


----------



## 22606

Fantastic links. I _really_ want some of those oddities from Tinplate Studios...

Pippenwycks - unique, leather creatures doubling as purses, wallets, and so on.
Tom Banwell Designs - leather masks and cuffs.


----------



## booswife02

Love this Thread LoveandEyeballs! also happy to see your shop!

here are my etsy favs!

https://www.etsy.com/search?q=the wandering mermaid ----I love the wondering mermaid, she will make any potion bottle I ask her to

https://www.etsy.com/shop/JanieDMattern?ref=l2-shopheader-name --- I found a cool banner on pinterest that was sold out, followed the link back to her. SHe not only made me one she made two different ones and let me choose which I liked best. Love this seller! She is great at custom orders.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/corneroftheattic?ref=l2-shopheader-name ---- Of course Kelloweens Corner of the attic! 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/sakigirlsrealm?ref=search_shop_redirect ----and SakiGirls Realm!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/BedlamSupplyCo ---I love the potion labels from Bedlam supply co. although her shipping is slow, she has little babies so she is always getting held up for some reason but when they arrive the lables are worth it. They are self stick!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/PetiteSophisticateDz?ref=l2-shopheader-name this seller has every kind of candle stick you could think of!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/wmerchantile?ref=l2-shopheader-name ---also love Wicked House Merchantile, This lady has beautiful candle holders, very well made, come with a stand and a separate votive holder for inside the larger one to keep your vase from getting wax all over it. I ordered from her a few times and then asked how she did it, she actually told me so I made a few myself. THese make really great gifts


Here is my only favorite seller on ebay...I have bought tons from ebay but rarely use the same person. I have made serveral purchases from moonlight creations stencils and I love them!
http://www.ebay.com/usr/moonlight-creations-primitive-stencils?_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754


----------



## RCIAG

EVIL EVIL THREAD!!! 

Youse guys really don't want me to work today do you? You just want me to spend all day shopping don't you? Oh well, who needs werk anyhoo?!?

Bookmarking them all for later.


----------



## Always Wicked

this can NOT .. i repeat CAN not be great.. on my pocket book.. but thanks ya'll.. i must say i cant even contribute to this thread bc im just starting out... maybe i will run across something.. thanks for helping out the newbie collector..


----------



## punkineater

Oh my yes~this is most definitely an evil thread! Spectacular idea LAE!


----------



## wdragon209

Now I may not get any work done today. I will be too busy drooling over some of these shops.


----------



## punkineater

Here are some fun oddities shops on Etsy:
https://www.etsy.com/shop/emscuriousoddities
https://www.etsy.com/shop/WoollyMammothChicago
https://www.etsy.com/shop/ThEeRabbitHole
https://www.etsy.com/shop/bonejewelry
https://www.etsy.com/shop/CuriousAndConjures
https://www.etsy.com/shop/SturgisCollective
https://www.etsy.com/shop/MidnightAcresFarm
https://www.etsy.com/shop/MourningMarket
https://www.etsy.com/shop/IndustrialConstructs


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Muahahaha! You've all fallen prey to my evil plan - world domination through distraction and destroying productivity!


----------



## 22606

Lots of marvelous links. Hate to tell you this, punkineater, but two of yours are choosing not to work... I am not sure about Grandpa, although I am quite certain that this is the correct link regarding the first gremlin-plagued miscreant: https://www.etsy.com/shop/CuriosAndConjures


----------



## punkineater

Garthgoyle said:


> Lots of marvelous links. Hate to tell you this, punkineater, but two of yours are choosing not to work... I am not sure about Grandpa, although I am quite certain that this is the correct link regarding the first gremlin-plagued miscreant: https://www.etsy.com/shop/CuriosAndConjures


WTH? 99.99% chance I messed something up there...I do that....a lot!
LAE~I thought you were shady lookin' when you arrived~this thread is confirmation!


----------



## DontBlink

oooh - I'm glad I didn't see this post while I was at work! Thanks for the great links, everyone! Here are a couple of mine:
https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/mypetskeleton?ref=shopsection_shophome_leftnav - My Pet Skeleton: eerie/ whimsical/ quirky art
https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/MyriamPowellDesigns?ref=l2-shopheader-name - some beautiful Day of the Dead/ Katrina dolls, etc.


----------



## booswife02

I thought we should drag this thread back out. I love seeing what shops you guys like!

This is my brothers etsy shop. Stormy Night Designs. He does woodworking, staining and painting. He does custom orders so if you want something personalized he's great at it. I send him Pinterest pics of what I want and he does them for me. Also made the big sign for my haunt Sleepy Hollow Manor. 
There's a 30% off Halloween right now 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/StormyNightDesigns


----------



## booswife02

And here's the Facebook page for coupons 
https://www.facebook.com/stormynightdesigns


----------



## PlanetDJ

Halloween Lighting Effects  with some serious kick.


----------



## booswife02

Cool. I'll check it out


----------



## booswife02

We have so many on the forum right now. I know some of you have cool shops that you love


----------



## AlexSum

kakugori said:


> I have a bunch of shops I follow on Etsy, so lemme dig through for the Halloween-related ones:
> 
> Mythic Masks - I've bought from them (in person!) and the work is just great quality. I really want a few of her newer Egyptian themed masks.
> 
> Medieval Fashion - bought from this shop too. Clawed gloves!
> 
> Vadimusl - gas masks
> 
> Jaded Minx - gas masks, masks, and goggles
> 
> Behind the Rows Studio


About to follow all of these!


----------

